# 64 Tempest Trunk



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

I have just finished cutting out the rusted trunk floor in my 64 Tempest. While at it I am replacing the lower rear fender sections (outer and inner). Does anyone have a photo from underneath of the junction between the lower rear inner fender and the wheel well inner panel? Mine was so rusty that I am confused as to how it all goes together at this junction. Here are a couple of photos of the area I am talking about after I removed the trunk floor (driver's side and pass. side).

Phil


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

64Phil,
I have done this repair. I have a website that features the step by step of how I approached fixing the pan, filler (which is part of what you're asking about) and the way they all fit together.
I also have a template of that filler in pdf format which you can print out. I'm not sure if the 64 is the same, but maybe you can just adjust the outer edge to conform to your unique 64 65 quarter panel.

Here is the link to my webpage: Squid's Fab Shop Home

(the template is on the navigation bar on left, and the link to the trunk repair is on the left also...let me know what you think)

Good luck,
Dave


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Squidtone said:


> 64Phil,
> I have done this repair. I have a website that features the step by step of how I approached fixing the pan, filler (which is part of what you're asking about) and the way they all fit together.
> I also have a template of that filler in pdf format which you can print out. I'm not sure if the 64 is the same, but maybe you can just adjust the outer edge to conform to your unique 64 65 quarter panel.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much Dave for all of the info. This is a great help. It is hard to get my head around those compound curves. Is the template drawn as viewed from the outside in? Also, I will somehow have to increase the size of your template as the 4" scale measures 3" on my print-out. Dumb question - can this 'filler' piece be made as part of the inner wheel well repair instead of being a separate piece?

My other problem is that the body is currently off the frame so I have no reference for the frame support brace.

Phil


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice work Sir.


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

Thankee likethat.
And yer welcome 64phil.

When you print the templates, turn off page scaling. I know you can do this if printing from Firefox web browser. 

Oh, and the templates are made as if your head is in the wheel-well with the brake drum and your looking at the "filler".

As for your question about making it all out of one piece, I think you could probably do that, but I think it may actually be harder because the whole 1 piece patch will have to be just about perfect. Making your wheel well piece and filler piece separate will allow some room for adjustment. When I made up my pieces I aligned all the stuff up carefully, clamped it in place temporarily, made marks with a magic marker and took it apart, welded it up out of the car, then installed and it fit beautifully.

You do have a pesky problem in having the body off the frame and the body mount brace (trunk brace) not installed. I think you'll just have to make a million measurements so the braces don't get welded in out of place. I'm thinking the rear-most body mounts at the rear of the trunk could be used as references to place your trunk brace body mount parts. Use a frame chart for measurements such as can be found in the Zazarine GTO resto guide, or the service manuals have frame measurements too.

Good luck.


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks once again Dave. I'll be making my first attempt at making up the pieces today so I'll need all the luck I can get.

Phil


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

I now have the wheel well pieces roughed in. There was an old repair under the undercoating that I didn't know about so I had some additional cutting and patching to do.

Dave, the template worked great. Just a few minor trims to make it fit. My new trunk floor pan doesn't seem to have the same contour as the wheel well but I still have to do some trimming of the floor to get it into position. This is one time consuming operation . I won't have as neat of a job as you ended up with but I should be able to get everything to fit.

Phil


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

That looks better! You don't waste time either! Keep on keepin on.

Dave


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks Dave. I just finished off a couple more rust repairs further up on the inner wheel well (see photo). Did a trial fit of the left side trunk pan and outer fender patch. Getting real close. I am now moving over to the pass. side which fortunately is not as rusted as the drivers side. Will get both sides to the same point and then do the final trunk pan fit-up.

Phil


----------

